# Donor car considerations....



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

I'd have to say my personal favorite would be the Lotus Elan.

I'm assuming it's the older 1962-1975 version.

If it's in good condition with no rust for $3500 that sounds excellent to me.
I'd buy it myself.


If you used the Elan you could look at all the TONS of Porsche 911 conversions for good ideas on the performance and range, since they're nearly the same size and shape.
That would help with planning the conversion.

Plus with a nice paint job, you'd be able to attract people just off of it's looks let alone the EV factor. 


If you can't really afford to do that, the Peugeot 405 imo would be a good commuter and it's lightweight for a 4-seater.


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

What's really cool about the 405 is its rarity in Québec and French Origins.​


----------



## celsomenaia (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello to all

I have built a small electric car 
http://www.evalbum.com/1267

And I was thinking in converting a "real" car , for now i was tinking of 2 cars
the Porsche 924 , light and good aerodinamics
and the Opel Calibra, aka Chevrolet Calibra, or Chevrolet Calibra , it is also light and it´s suposed to be the most aerodinamic car ever produced. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opel_Calibra

best regards


----------



## skimask (Feb 18, 2008)

DeLorean_4 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Within a student budget:
> 1990 Chevy Sprint with blown motor and two manual trannys for 250$


I've got a 93 (might be a 94 can't remember for sure) Geo Metro with a good motor, good automatic, not a straight piece of sheet metal on it (friend endo'd it 3 times, then started rolling it, no glass either, in fact, no top, hood, fenders, back seat)
...fair price if you want it


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

> and the Opel Calibra, aka Chevrolet Calibra, or Chevrolet Calibra , it is also light and it´s suposed to be the most aerodinamic car ever produced.


I haven't any idea what you're talking about because none of those cars ever made it to Canada. As for the most aerodynamic production car, I think that title belongs to the Citroën DS or Saturn EV-1... I'm not entirely sure.
I absolutely adore your microcar conversion, I'd love to convert an Oka.



> ...fair price if you want it


I wouldn't mind it one bit, but you live all the way in North Dakota while I'm in Québec.


----------



## skimask (Feb 18, 2008)

DeLorean_4 said:


> I wouldn't mind it one bit, but you live all the way in North Dakota while I'm in Québec.


Ya, that would be a bit of a drive...and I don't think I can make it on one charge...much less one tank of fuel


----------



## MitchJi (Dec 14, 2007)

Mastiff said:


> If you used the Elan you could look at all the TONS of Porsche 911 conversions for good ideas on the performance and range, since they're nearly the same size and shape. That would help with planning the conversion.


Hi,

Can you provide links to some of the "TONS" of 911 conversions?

Thanks!

Mitch


----------



## heynow999 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have never converted a car, but I have had many old cars. My first consideration would be availability of parts. I realize that you aren't going to need a fuel pump or muffler and such, but at some point you will need brakes and a clutch, ball joints, etc.. I would say get a commonly available car like a geo metro or even better a newer Toyota

Peter


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

> get a commonly available car like a geo metro or even better a newer Toyota


Geo Metro... I'd consider for a low budget first conversion.
Newer Toyota... no chance... I've always had a thing against asian cars (except for the 70s Celicas, 1980 Celica Supra, Toyopet and 9000GT (?) (the one Jay leno has)).

I guess I could always try finding a Volvo 240.


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

MitchJi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you provide links to some of the "TONS" of 911 conversions?
> 
> ...



I should have said "tons of Porsche conversions".

Here's EVAlbum's Porsche page:
http://evalbum.com/type/PORS

Most are actually 914's only a few 911's, sorry about that.


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Off topic:
I love your sig, it's very representative of me, except that I'd include "I'm only 17".

On topic:
I went on a walk today and spoke to the owner of the Renault Encore. Unfortunately it has a blown motor AND an automatic transmission, apparently, it was also the worst car he ever owned. But what came out of the meeting was a very thought provoking conversation about electric cars and fuel alternatives.

I'd love to convert this car, but my family would need to sell off our two Volvos first (anyone interested?):


----------



## heynow999 (Mar 2, 2008)

Where did you get the picture? I can bet it doesn't look like that in Quebec today!!!!!

(I'm in Ontario)


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I got the picture off a classified ads website. I just sent the owner a message asking if he'd be willing to do an exchange for one or two of our Volvos.



> (I'm in Ontario)


Cool! an Ontarian! I'm going to Toronto in a few days to walk among the palm trees under a beautiful bright sun while wearing shorts and sun glasses. What part are you from? I live about an hour drive from Montréal.


----------



## the slashmaster (Feb 24, 2008)

DeLorean_4 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm in my last year of Highschool in the International studies program and to date I've built myself an electric bicycle. I'm looking towards doing an automotive conversion when my funds reach acceptable levels and I'd like to have your opinion on some Donor cars I'm considering (All have Manual Transmissions):
> 
> ...


All I have to say is if your picking a car that you don't already own, don't pick a volvo because those rot like crazy and nobody makes fiberglass replacement hoods, fenders and trunks for 70's and newer ones. But being that your from quebec and already own one, I guess you already know that.


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

> don't pick a volvo because those rot like crazy and nobody makes fiberglass replacement hoods, fenders and trunks for 70's and newer ones.


I don't know where you get your info from, by my family has owned nothing but Volvos since the 1980s (before it was just Chevys on my Dad's side and Fords on my mum's) and from first hand experience, nothing beats a good old fashioned Swedish brick. Volvo is proud to produce reliable cars, in fact, so proud I can still buy NEW parts for the 68' Amazon we have from the DEALERSHIP. Just this summer my Father purchased a brand-new clutch made in Germany! 
The stereotype you have of rotting Volvos dates back to the early 70s when quality control problems flourished in the 160 and 260 series with the PVR (Peugeot-Volvo-Renault) engine as well as rust protection. Come the 1980s, Volvo was back on track and produced many beautiful and memorable cars such as the GLT, 780 Bertone and 760 Turbo.
Volvos were designed in a country that faces a climate similar to ours and you see a whole lot more Volvos from the 80s than most other brands.
If Volvos are such rustbuckets, then why is it that an unrestored Volvo P1800 currently holds the Guiness world record for highest mileage car?

I recommend you talk to pre-1999 Volvo owners before insulting these cars so irrationally.



> But being that your from quebec and already own one, I guess you already know that.


No, but what I do know is that you don't need to get a new one as soon as the lease expires and that you can always depend on one to start up at below -30 degrees Celsius after 20 years of use and 370,000km.

If there are four things I don't tolerate online, they are:
-Personal insults
-Anti-electric car posts
-Insults to Volvo
-Insults to a Country (especially Canada and the USA)


----------



## brian (Feb 29, 2008)

Volvo is a bad idea because of weight moreso than anything else IMO.
around here though they are all rusted, just like every other car.


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm aware of Volvos' generally higher mass (believe me, I've done research on every North American production model). My family's been loyal to the marque for twenty years and I feel that switching to a Toyota would be like getting a divorce just because your wife happens to be a couple pounds too heavy. The 68' is fairly light weight and so is the 140 series, PV500 and PV400.



> here though they are all rusted, just like every other car.


Well your "here" isn't my "here" which so happens to be a quasi-rust proof driveway of Swedish excellence 

Cheers everyone,


----------



## the slashmaster (Feb 24, 2008)

DeLorean_4 said:


> I don't know where you get your info from, by my family has owned nothing but Volvos since the 1980s (before it was just Chevys on my Dad's side and Fords on my mum's) and from first hand experience, nothing beats a good old fashioned Swedish brick. Volvo is proud to produce reliable cars, in fact, so proud I can still buy NEW parts for the 68' Amazon we have from the DEALERSHIP. Just this summer my Father purchased a brand-new clutch made in Germany!
> The stereotype you have of rotting Volvos dates back to the early 70s when quality control problems flourished in the 160 and 260 series with the PVR (Peugeot-Volvo-Renault) engine as well as rust protection. Come the 1980s, Volvo was back on track and produced many beautiful and memorable cars such as the GLT, 780 Bertone and 760 Turbo.
> Volvos were designed in a country that faces a climate similar to ours and you see a whole lot more Volvos from the 80s than most other brands.
> If Volvos are such rustbuckets, then why is it that an unrestored Volvo P1800 currently holds the Guiness world record for highest mileage car?
> ...


Hey I wasn't trying to insult anyone. I'm just telling how I see it. Now the 68 I understand because I think you can at least get fiberglass fenders, hood and maybe a couple other parts, but the stereotype I have of volvo's rotting is first hand experience. I have an 82 diesel wagon with holes all along the bottom sill, an 82 gas sedan that's only slightly better. My mom has a 89 sedan (galvanized steel helped but didn't perform miracles) and my dad just got a 95 wagon, can find rust sprouting on the tailgates. My dad brought home several volvos he was thinking of buying and I kept saying "no that has too much rust for that price". I must admit every one of them drives great and those 4 piston front calipers work great, I can even say they look pretty good. But what do you do about the fact the whole unibody car is sheet metal that rust? Other cars may rot just as fast but at least most of them have frames you can unbolt and work on or replace, or a front end you can unbolt work on or replace. You can often get fiberglass for other cars or even sheet metal for the shell but as far as I know you can do none of this with a 70's and newer volvo.


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

> as far as I know you can do none of this with a 70's and newer volvo.


 You can get lightweight hoods for certain models and the occasional cosmetic upgrade for body panels, but for the most part, replacements are often found in the thousands of compatible scrapped cars, especially for 240s whose look hardly changed over the course of twenty-five years. Indeed, new ones are fairly hard to find outside of the scrapyard.
I'll confirm with my mechanic the next time I see him.



> I have an 82 diesel wagon with holes all along the bottom sill, an 82 gas sedan that's only slightly better.


Had I known you were talking about such old cars, then I wouldn't have taken so hardly to your last comments. Thanks for clearing that up.
BTW those are very beautiful cars and my Father's favorite one happened to be an 82' as well (GLT). He even preferred it over his 71' Chevy Chevelle 

Cheers,


----------



## the slashmaster (Feb 24, 2008)

DeLorean_4 said:


> Had I known you were talking about such old cars, then I wouldn't have taken so hardly to your last comments. Thanks for clearing that up.
> BTW those are very beautiful cars and my Father's favorite one happened to be an 82' as well (GLT). He even preferred it over his 71' Chevy Chevelle
> 
> Cheers,


Tell your dad I would be more than happy to give him a couple of 82 volvo's for a 71 chevelle. Lol


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

You'd need to buy yourself a 1981 DeLorean as well as a flux capacitor to do the trade. He sold it about 20 years ago to a University student who repainted it from Green to Red w/ two black stripes. We saw it at for sale at a car show a few years back... very impressive even after all these years.

The cars my Dad owned:


-1971 Chevrolet Chevelle
-1978 Chevrolet Impala
-1982 Volvo GLT
-1986 Volvo 240 Stationwagon
-1987 Volvo 740 Turbo (VERY sexy)
-1989 Volvo 760 Turbo (for sale)
-1994 Volvo 940 Stationwagon (for sale)
-1994 Volvo 960 Stationwagon
-1968 Volvo 122s two door


----------



## trabant601 (Jan 20, 2008)

These links and tips and those in the "Electric Trabant?" thread are great. I will certainly be in contact with appropriate people regarding advice and ideas.
I have made a small video of the donor Trabant in Indiana (perhaps the first electric Trabant in the USA), Rumpi might find others. 
I will post a link to show the donor video ASAP in the "Electric Trabant?" thread.
btw: I have decided to remove the clutch. All of the advice here has been great but... the mate with some knowhow and a welder said he will not help me if I leave it in. I am convinced. The Hungarian Youtube video didn't hurt either.
More soon in "Electric Trabant?" thread.
trabant601


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the update, it's great to hear from you again! 

Since my last message, I had a friend in Manitoba get me in contact with someone selling a Lada Signet stationwagon in Calgary. It's not as stylish or lightweight as a Trabant, but it's still the kind of car that turns heads on account of it being so out of the ordinary. It's been sitting in a backyard for two years, so I'll upload pictures on this forum of the undercarriage as soon as the seller sends them to me in order to have EV converters give me the thumbs up or down on the project.

By the way, I saw three Trabants in the Czech Republic this summer 

For those who aren't familiar with Ladas since they were never imported into the United States, here's how a Lada Signet stationwagon looks like:


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

DeLorean_4 said:


>


Crikey. Old Ladas and Skodas are everywhere in Slovakia. I used to own a Lada too. Good solid Russian off roader. Wel, maybe not good. But solid and good fun.
I don't have any digital photos but it's the same model as this:


----------



## trabant601 (Jan 20, 2008)

The video is in the "Electric Trabant?" thread link. I had a line on one of those Niva Ladas. I passed due to the rust and because it was in Bosnia and those things still have quite a bit of utility. Yes, here they are scarce but since no one knows what they are, there is no demand. Thanks for reading my economics lesson. I think that the Lada wagon, seen occasionally in Canada, will work fine for a conversion, not so much sure that a Niva would convert to have the same purpose, jeep like almost.
That V8 Holden need have no fear, or did someone convert one???


----------

